# Attic fans



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

First off I'll say ive never installed an attic fan before.... client has a large walkup attic and requested a thermostat controlled fan at each side of the house....he requested I install very good products.... I've spent an hour or so browsing the internet , any suggestions ? I see some full units attached to the exterior vents and I see large round fans without the vent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Master-F...-Shingle-Match-Weatherwood-ERV6SMWW/205924959


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Julius793 said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Master-F...-Shingle-Match-Weatherwood-ERV6SMWW/205924959




They will be mounted on each side of the house , I really don't want to touch the roof


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

How big the attic it is ?

there is a table to convert the sq foot/ sq meter to get proper size fans it need to be used in the attic fan usage.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Google 'gable mounted attic fan'


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Just smash a hole out and boom, touch actin tanactin.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Just smash a hole out and boom, touch actin tanactin.


Huh ? :blink:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

That's 'tough actin' Tinactin' 


Hope you didn't pick any of that up in the attic Majewski !!!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LOL! I did find some super sweet old ass wall paper rolls up there.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Hope you left them there ... They help with the R value :whistling2:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm sorta ocd about that, I removed all but wiring and insulation....old staples, trash, beer bottles (yes from previous contractor) and the paper.... I can't sleep at night if I leave that stuff in there. lol


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Myself I'd let the tin knockers handle that job and just do the power and stat work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Biscuits said:


> Myself I'd let the tin knockers handle that job and just do the power and stat work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True I agree with that and most case tin knockers will know what to do with sizing of the attic vents and just bring the power up there and have line voltage thermosat ready for it. ( make sure you get one that close on rise )


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> True I agree with that and most case tin knockers will know what to do with sizing of the attic vents and just bring the power up there and have line voltage thermosat ready for it. ( make sure you get one that close on rise )


I think you give tin knockers far too much credit.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I think you give tin knockers far too much credit.


Maybe so but if we can do it then we can able do it with proper sizing but I did not get a chance to edit my last comment but let me address this to wrongun.,,

If you going adding two or more gable attic fans make sure you check the soffet vent is open and nothing block it otherwise it will suck it out thru the scuttle hole or door when the gable fan is running.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

This whole scheme is alien to me, as full on air--conditioning is the norm here.

HOWEVER.

To be a whole house fan, I thought that you'd install a monster in the floor of the attic that would be evacuating the WHOLE house.

Those I have seen -- on This Old House.

You seem to be describing ATTIC FANS.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

try this link it will calcuate the size of the attic fan you need.

attic fan calculator


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> This whole scheme is alien to me, as full on air--conditioning is the norm here.
> 
> HOWEVER.
> 
> ...


Seems from the OP that he is looking for gable mount ventilator fans.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes gable mount , is this something electricians even do ? As far as fan mounting and opening up for a vent?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Yes gable mount , is this something electricians even do ? As far as fan mounting and opening up for a vent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes wrongun .,, some of the electrician can do it pretty easy but the small one is not bad at all but once you get larger units I think it will be wise to call in wood bangers or wood butchers ( carperaters ) because some larger fan need more support to hold it properly. 

I have done it couple time the last gable fan I mount was huge 60 inch unit. that I work with tin knockers that time due those tin knocker is not too crazy to dealt with 480 volts two speed motor on it.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

After thinking about it I'd like to make money on the fan, t-stat , and install ... but I don't want to bother with cutting the home and installing the vent.. I will sub that to A carpenter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

WronGun said:


> After thinking about it I'd like to make money on the fan, t-stat , and install ... but I don't want to bother with cutting the home and installing the vent.. I will sub that to A carpenter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you allowed per state codes to touch the carpentry side of it? I was just told I can't......


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Good question , I don't know.. I just figured it's like if I installed a bath fan.... I would have to cut the ceiling , possibly add stud supports , open a vent on the side of the house ... just what I thought


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Not like I care, if I know how to do something compliant and skillfully, why wouldn't I want to earn money for it?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Because EC's are usually insured for _only _electrical work Maj ....~CS~


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Majewski said:


> Not like I care, if I know how to do something compliant and skillfully, why wouldn't I want to earn money for it?


If I can possibly avoid bringing in a second contractor, I will - I don't want to have to coordinate a schedule with them, deal with their no shows, etc. 

This job, the biggest pain in the ass will be the siding part, not the 2x4 and plywood part.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

chicken steve said:


> Because EC's are usually insured for _only _electrical work Maj ....~CS~


That's a very good point cs! I used to carry general contractor insurance as well....


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

splatz said:


> If I can possibly avoid bringing in a second contractor, I will - I don't want to have to coordinate a schedule with them, deal with their no shows, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> This job, the biggest pain in the ass will be the siding part, not the 2x4 and plywood part.




Exactly what I was thinking , I don't want to be outside on an extension trimming the siding out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh come on, 2 story siding work is fun! Especially without a second pair of hands and harness etc.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you want someone else to do it, the best thing is have them come in after you're done, don't make it a sub, just a referral, and let the homeowner work it out with the other contractor. That would seem the way to go with drywall repairs etc. 

In this case, I'd want payment in full made when the rough in is complete, then wait for the carpenter come in. Terminating and mounting is quick and can be done as soon as he finishes.


----------

